# June 21, 2009 feeding bees.



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Look ahead. NOAH thinks a big ElNino is coming next year. There is always a next year. It is real dry out here on the desert this year also.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

10 JULY 09
I put on a 2nd round of pollen patties, 1 or 2/hive depending on the frame count.
The other two were totally gone! That's good.
*Good positive thinking *on the NOAA report of an El Nin~0
Regards,
Ernie


----------

